# Panthers @ Bills 1PM Sunday Sept 15 FOX



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I actually see this as a must win game, even though that's a silly thing to say this early in the season. All you have to do is take a cursory glance at our schedule and see that we need to seize every opportunity for a win. 

Our schedule is hell, pure and simple. So we have to win this game and every other game we have against an opponent who is less than formidable.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ Completely agree. Unfortunately for us, the exact same thing can be said about the Bills.

Need to see some offense from Cam/Smith propel us passed this team. They're our stars and they need to make the difference, pure and simple. 

I wasn't impressed with Olsen last week, hopefully he plays a little better this week.

Our front 7 need to continue the good work from last week, they heckled the life out of Wilson and Manuel is no where near that calibre.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We just aren't getting the job done so far. Spiller is gashing us too


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We're horrible offensively. Newton is dropping too far back and he's missing the open man.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Cam is just taking too long to make a decision.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We need to step up on defense, but our secondary is in tatters right now. Of course by all rights we should be getting our asses handed to us in this game.

We haven't really done much on our own. We have just taken advantage of a lot of breaks, some of them totally undeserved.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's a great pick by Kuechly...No clue why it's under review unless there's something on the reverse angle that is not close to apparent from what I have seen.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Kuechly is the man.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn it, we didn't play well enough to deserve that win. Still it would have been nice if we could have gotten one more break.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

So pissed.


----------

